# Handgun Forum:



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Handgun Forum:*

Thompson Center Pistols for hunting? I use a the following barrels for my Encore, 10" 7mm-08 Rem, 10" 44 Rem Mag & 12" 454 Casull. My 7mm-08 Rem & 454 Casull barrels have the SSK Industries T,SOB six screw base with three rings with a Weaver 2x28mm scope, both are excellent up to 200 yards. I use my 44 Rem Mag with the factory iron sights, perfect for stand hunting in the timber.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I use my Ortgies 32ACP for everything. Haven't lost anything, yet, except for my magazine. Anyone have a spare?


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

A handgun forum is what this site needs. I have a Thompson Contender that I use for whitetails in .44 Rem. also have a SSK in .375 JDJ. The .44 is very accurate and will put 5 rnds through the same hole at 50 yds with hand loads, and is very respectable at 100 yds. The .375 is a monster and I don't have it down yet, the recoil makes it difficult to dial-in and develope a good handload.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Handgun hunting fourm would be great. I shoot mostly contenders at this time I shoot 22lr, 7mm/tcu, 250 savage, 357 rem, 309 jdj, 357 Herrit, 45-70. I also deer hunt with my open sight 44 mag's and a ruger 45lc. Lets see if we acan get a exchange of information going on this subject.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

In spite of my flippant remark above, I am also interested in hunting handguns, including muzzleloading handguns. At this time, NC does not allow ML handguns for deer, but I hope that will change soon. There have been a number of interesting hunting handguns that have come and gone. The contender seems to be the most successful at this time. Does anyone remember the conversion for the Colt Gov style 45 to 308? Still available anywhere?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Is the Savage Stinger still available? I know the bolt action pistols are not as versatile as the Contenders, etc, but there is something about the balance I like.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

sdeprie,

Savage still has the bolt action handgun, but it is called the Striker, take a look, I wouldn't mind one myself,

http://www.savagearms.com/516fsak.htm

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Buy a Thompson Center Encore for more versatility then the Savage Striker.

http://tcarms.com/

http://www.foxridgeoutfitters.com/index.cfm
Thompson Center custom shop


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Huntin 1, you're right. I remember now. I was looking in a magazine the other day and must have been hit with that dyslexia, but now that you mention it, I remember. I'm going to take a look at that site. Of course, I can't afford a starter pistol right now, much less anything else.

OSOK, don't go away mad.......


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I just looked at the site. It comes in 243. Cool, I can use it for backup for squirells.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

sdeprie,

NO NO NO, thats been covered here before, a 243 is way too light for squirrels. :stirpot: :toofunny:

huntin1


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

But Plainsman assured me the 243 was great backup for my 45-70 for squirrel. (See reloading 45-70) Do you supposed he's pi$$ed at me and trying to get me in trouble?  Well, for safety's sake, I will be taking my ferocious dachshund squirrel hound.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

My newest Thompson Center Encore 15" pistol barrel chambered in 243 Winchester using Nosler's 55 grain Ballistic tips or Hornady's 58 grain V-Max bullets on top of 44.0 grains of IMR-4064 is excellent for varmints.
Also in this same pistol the 243 Winchester is more than adequate for deer sized game using 100 grain premium bullets!

My 10" Encore barrel in 7mm-08 Remington using 43.0 grains if IMR-4064 is excellent with 140 grain Nosler Ballistic Tips.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

My father has a Savage Striker in .308 win, I have shot it many times. Recoil isn't too harsh and is very accurate. I have only shot it off the bench, like all the big hunting handguns I think a guy needs to do some unsupported shooting to prepare for the field.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

sdeprie



> Do you supposed he's pi$$ed at me and trying to get me in trouble?


Not pi$$ed, but I might have had some twisted sense of humor that Bob saved you from with his tight elsastic leg band comment.

I had looked at the striker in 308 at one time. It had a stainless fluted barrel, and was sitting on a bipod at a gun show. It kept calling my name but other priorities at the time won out. Besides I have some guns I have not shot for three or four years. I'm sure they feel neglected, and I should make a point of tripping their trigger sometime soon. If I don't give them some attention soon they may leave me and sue me for ammo support.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I've said it before, so many guns, so little time.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

I have recently tried Hornady's 120 grain V-Max's over 45.0 grains of IMR-4064.in my 7mm-08 Remington in my 10" Encore for a compact varmint getter out to over 200 yards. I have achieved excellent accuracy with this combination.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

ill see what i can do about getting a handgun forum on here :beer:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Thank you for the Handgun forum!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

any time, ive been wanting one as well, so yall werent alone


----------

